
Ask HN: How would you build a text to speech startup? - h3ctic
Since Google&#x27;s WaveNet TTS systems shouldn&#x27;t sound robotic but they still do. Third party TTS engines for Android aren&#x27;t good and those who did sound good have been bought and shut down.
 Which markets would you approach? What problem of yours can be solved?
======
PaulHoule
Imagine you were making a visual novel:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_novel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_novel)

you could write one is not voiced, voiced with some exclamations ("Are you
sure that's safe?" gets replaced with "Yikes!") voiced in some places and not
voiced in others, or fully voiced.

In 2020 you need to hire and direct a voice actor because TTS is nowhere near
good enough. If there was a good enough TTS you wouldn't need to hire the
voice actor although you'd still need to direct the TTS.

Two of my favorite speakers are Lester Holt and Tanaka Rie and I'd like to see
a computer voice that approaches that kind of person.

